# من تايوان سيارة تسير بوقود الماء



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

الرابط
بعض الصور للتوضيح 


وتؤي المخترع وقد وضع خليه التحليل فى حقيبة السيارة وتملئ بماء الشرب 

انهم اناس اجتهدوا فاستحقوا النجاح 

ويمكنكم مشاهدة المزيد من المعلومات من هذا الخبر الذى جاء على شاشات التلفاو في احد نشرات الاخبار





























*油電氣漲 台灣研發氫氣車加水就上路*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCHQ7wzHEDQ&feature=related


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 مارس 2009)

*加水車的新燃料-氫氧氣.*

إضافة جديدة للمياه والوقود -- غاز الهيدروجين والاوكسجين.

























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vq8m91ideg&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 يوليو 2009)

HHO 台灣 TVBS新聞 最新發明 水能源燃料車!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGujbMHGuoA&feature=related



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGujbMHGuoA&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 يوليو 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SicinUsQ9ag&feature=related

水電解氫氧燃料火箭-2
عالم كورى يشرح القوة الخفية لوقود الماء فى احد المحاضرات

على احد النماذج 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SicinUsQ9ag&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 يوليو 2009)

加水車的新燃料-氫氧氣.
سيارة تسير بالماء فقط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vq8m91ideg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vq8m91ideg&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 يوليو 2009)

HHO 水能源燃料系統 系統介紹

شرح بالانكليزية لطريقة عمل السيارة بالماء 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4q4ZeUV7GI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4q4ZeUV7GI&feature=related


----------

